# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Cyrillic spelling of Svetlana

## claymore

Hi, 
I'm going to a birthday party this evening and would like to address the card in cyrillic 
The birthday girl's name is Sveta (Svetlana)....can you help? 
Thanks
CV

----------


## Darobat

Светлана

----------


## claymore

great stuff ...thanks 
CV

----------

